# Super Nova 2 or G3



## Smitty (Jun 23, 2018)

I have 3 G3 chucks, and I was wondering if I am missing anything by not having a Super Nova 2 chuck. In other words, what, if anything, would I gain with a Super Nova 2 over the G3? For example, on a 12" or so size bowl, will there be any difference in performance between the chucks?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 23, 2018)

I believe I read somewhere that a G3 will allow you to turn a 14" shallow bowl before you need to upgrade to a larger capacity chuck. Disclaimer; I'm 71 years old, and have chronic CRS sometimes........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2018)

I think the only differences are the chuck key style and the super has a closed back and is better sealed for dust. I use my super on my 18" lathe and as long as I'm not stupid it has held large pieces well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 24, 2018)

I depends. Although all jaws fit the chucks the Powergips and the 130mm are not suggested for the G3.
The SN2 is not a lot larger in diameter but it is much heavier to stand up to the stress of endgrain mounts (with the powergrips (PG)) such as a vase.
I have 4 G3's, 2 SN's, and 1 SN2. I use the G3's most often. If you are not planning on large and deep bowls or extended items the G3 is probably sufficient. The powergips allow a spigot about 1 -1/2" long so that sucker is not coming out.
Of course you can use the smaller 35 mm spigot jaws on the G3 which area similar profile to the PGs but you still have a weaker chuck body.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smitty (Jun 24, 2018)

Thank you for the responses. 

Mike, I do have the 35 mm spigot jaws that are not mounted at this time, and the chuck I will purchase is for those jaws. I do lots of end grain turning, and look forward to making more hollow form type vases and boxes. Your comments are what I was looking for. 

Mike, would you elaborate on how the Super Nova 2 would be different from the G3 for end grain mounts? Also, do you know the actual weight difference of the body only between the G3 and Super?


----------



## Mike Mills (Jun 24, 2018)

The body of the G3 is 3-1/2" d. where the body of the SN2 is 3-7/8" d. Not a huge difference but the weight of the G3 is 3.1 lbs where the SN2 is 5.5 lbs.... a lot of difference in bulk for a small difference in diameter. I am not sure if those weights are the body only or with the 50mm jaws attached. The difference would be the same either way.
The bulk allows the SN2 to withstand the pressure without flex when working a long way from the chuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

